# What Motorhome is best?



## Dun Cruising (Aug 6, 2015)

Good morning everyone,

We are new members and this is my first post and what I would like to know is what motorhome do you think is the best for our purposes, we would like 2 single fixed beds and a seperate bathroom and bedroom.  We are hoping soon to get the right motorhome for us and the first so we would love any advice you might have to prevent us making a very costly mistake.

Also any advice at all the a novice motorhome owner might find helpful.

Thank you so much.

Paul and Angela


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 8, 2015)

Think you need to give a bit more guidance in your question. Two big questions you need to decide  on are rough price range and rough size of vehicle. Only then could anyone help you.

On your question people could advise £3000 on a very old Bongo small van to a £200,000 new Concorde.


----------



## Teutone (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You need to make a list of what is important for you. Then you can go out and find a motorhome which is hopefully as close as possible matching your list. There is no "best" motorhome. You will always have to make small sacrifices. If you are lucky you will find something which ticks 80% of your requirement.

My thoughts:
2 single beds in rear = LENGTH. Usually these types of motorhomes are a little longer. Are you confident driving a 7meter long van?
2 single beds in rear also have no garage, so if you like us have a scooter to get round you need to strap it on the rear of the motorhome. (whatch out for max rear axle load)

Engine size is important as well. Bigger is better but not always (depends on age of vehicle)

If you don't mind me asking, why to single beds?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hiring a motorhome would probably help as that way you would be able to determine what you need and don't need from a motorhome, the more home comforts you can do without would help on the size of vehicle, and how long are you going to be away at any one time


----------



## outtolunch (Aug 8, 2015)

Teutone is not quite correct in saying single beds are not available a garage the Burstner Travel Van 620 has this layout.

Travel Van


----------



## Teutone (Aug 8, 2015)

outtolunch said:


> Teutone is not quite correct in saying single beds are not available a garage the Burstner Travel Van 620 has this layout.
> 
> Travel Van



I stand corrected!

Another option would be an island bed. Easy to get in out each side. Some have a nice bathroom behind.
Or I have seen single beds with the bathroom behind traverse at the rear of the Motorhome.


----------



## ScamperVan (Aug 8, 2015)

outtolunch said:


> Teutone is not quite correct in saying single beds are not available a garage the Burstner Travel Van 620 has this layout.
> 
> Travel Van



Our Hymer has 2 single beds and garage and is 6.57m long.

Some ideas - Buy Used motorhomes - HYMER


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 8, 2015)

I would agree with Helen262 hiring would give you a far better idea of what you do or don't want. In reality it never seems to be what you think is important actually is.


----------



## colinm (Aug 8, 2015)

It all comes down to what you want to compromise on (as with all vans), you can get want you want at 6m long, but IMO the smallest practical size van is a globecar 636SB like ours, from there on you can get bigger vans with more internal size to suit whatever you desire.


----------



## saxonborg (Aug 8, 2015)

colinmd said:


> It all comes down to what you want to compromise on (as with all vans), you can get want you want at 6m long, but IMO the smallest practical size van is a globecar 636SB like ours, from there on you can get bigger vans with more internal size to suit whatever you desire.


We have recently acquired a Buerstner motorhome, we visited as many motorhome dealers as we could in our area to help us decide what was the right amount of room, the most convenient layout, and the level of equipment on the base vehicle and in the habitation area. It took us a long time but we got what we wanted eventually.


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 9, 2015)

*Thanks for your advice*



phillybarbour said:


> Think you need to give a bit more guidance in your question. Two big questions you need to decide  on are rough price range and rough size of vehicle. Only then could anyone help you.
> 
> On your question people could advise £3000 on a very old Bongo small van to a £200,000 new Concorde.



Hi and thank you for your advice, you make a really good point and going forward I shall make an effort to be clearer in my requests.  

Yes the budget is an important point and one that takes a high priority, for example we were looking to purchase a Swift Bolero 714 SB, it seems perfect for our needs, however, hubbie in his wisdom (geniune) has decided that a second hand motorhome would be our best bet enabling us to see exactly what we need in a motorhome, so this opens up the second hand market with the favourable tax benefit associated with not buying new are available to us, then when we know more perhaps we can look at a new motorhome, who knows we may well fall in love with the second hand motorhome and keep it forever.  

Current favourites are second hand Swift Bolero 714 sb (rare as rocking horse manuer), Savannah (not quite the layout we need) or an Autotrail Cheyenne 740 S (2008) which appear to have all we need.

Any way I appreciate so much you taking the time to respond to my posting and thank you for your thoughtfulness and courtesy.

Angela


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 9, 2015)

*Thanks for your rsponse*



Teutone said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> You need to make a list of what is important for you. Then you can go out and find a motorhome which is hopefully as close as possible matching your list. There is no "best" motorhome. You will always have to make small sacrifices. If you are lucky you will find something which ticks 80% of your requirement.
> 
> ...




Hi and thank you for your response

As to the required single beds, I am disabled and a restless sleeper, if hubbie and I shared a bed he would get very little sleep, also the thought of him climbing over me during the night in the dark is very worrying.

Hubbie will be doing most of the driving, indeed to start with as my C1 driving entitlement was ommitted when my licence was renewed due to my disability and I am currently going through the process of getting that back. 

We are hiring a motorhome in September and hope that this will reassure us both that we will enjoy driving the vehicle although is it smaller under 3.5 weight.

Also in September there is a Motorhome Show at the Lincolnshire show ground and we intend going and perhaps identify those motorhomes that best fit our needs.

New or second hand?  Hubbie in his wisdom (genuine) has decided on a second hand motorhome for lots of really good reasons, not least that we really do not know enough to enable us to select the best motorhome for ourselves and buying second hand means it is not a disaster if we get the wrong one, after all a new motorhome comes with a significant amount of VAT which will be written off for second hand value.

So far we have identified these second hand motorhomes that suit our needs, the Swift Bolero 714 sb, the Autotrail Savannah and the Autotrail Cheyenne 740s.  Of these the Swift Bolero 714 sb appears to be a very rare secondhand motorhome.

Any way thank you so much for taking the time to respond to my posting, your reply was very useful.  If you think of anything else that my help us, then please let us know.

Once again thank you

Angela


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 9, 2015)

*Thank you for your response*



helen262 said:


> Hiring a motorhome would probably help as that way you would be able to determine what you need and don't need from a motorhome, the more home comforts you can do without would help on the size of vehicle, and how long are you going to be away at any one time



Hi and thank you for your response.

Yes you are so right and to this end we have hired a motor home in September just for a few days to see how the life style suits us and what it is like to drive something larger than a car, I have driven horse boxes in the past, however, that was a long time ago so it will be good to see if I am still comfortable driving something bigger.  Hubbie has already driven a Swift motorhome and found it much easier than he expected so all good there (I hope).

We have decided on a second hand motorhome because all advice points us in that direction, we are novices and as such will make mistakes in chosing which motorhome best suits our needs and so it will not be such a disaster if we have to sell and get another motorhome.

Right now we are considering a Swift Bolero 714 sb (very rare second hand), an Autotrail Savannah or an Autotrail Cheyanne 740 S (2008).

If you have any more advice or ideas please get in touch, we appreciate your time and courtesy in responding so much.

Angela


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 9, 2015)

*Thank you for your response*



outtolunch said:


> Teutone is not quite correct in saying single beds are not available a garage the Burstner Travel Van 620 has this layout.
> 
> Travel Van



Hi and thank you for your response,

I have just taken a quick look at the Burstener Travel Van 620 and it looks good, however, unfortunately it is not suitable for me as I am disabled and the steps up to the beds would cause a bit of a challenge, however, I do so appreciate you taking the time to make such a good suggestion and I am wondering if you could explain why the garage facility is considered to be such a benefit. I understand that it may be useful for storeage and perhaps to place a small scooter in, and I am wondering what most people use it for?

Once again thank you so much for your response, we appreciate you taking the time to help.


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 9, 2015)

*Thank you for your response*



Teutone said:


> I stand corrected!
> 
> Another option would be an island bed. Easy to get in out each side. Some have a nice bathroom behind.
> Or I have seen single beds with the bathroom behind traverse at the rear of the Motorhome.



Again thank you so much, I think your response confirms that there are just too many choices available and it is all too much to get around so your help and advice is very useful, so a great big thank you.  I hope we get it right!!!!!


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 9, 2015)

*Thank you for your response*



ScamperVan said:


> Our Hymer has 2 single beds and garage and is 6.57m long.
> 
> Some ideas - Buy Used motorhomes - HYMER



Just taken a quick look at the link you sent and it seems to be in German which, unfortunately, I do not understand, however, I have taken a look at Brownhills website as they have one for sale and although it looks beautiful and just what we would want the drawback is the steps up to the bed as I am disabled and would find them to be a challenge, especially if I needed to get up in the night.

Any way I cannot thank you enough for taking the time and such care to help, we really appreciate this and if you have any other ideas or advice we would be so greatful to recieve it.

Angela


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 9, 2015)

*T*



Fazerloz said:


> I would agree with Helen262 hiring would give you a far better idea of what you do or don't want. In reality it never seems to be what you think is important actually is.



Hi and thank you so much for your response and I am pleased to report we are hiring a motorhome in September which hopefully will give us the opportunity to get a clearer idea of what we need and if, indeed, the life style suits us.

I really cannot thank you enough for your response and advice, if you think of anything else that would help please let us know, we really appreciate your time and courtesy in responding, thank you so much.

Angela


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 9, 2015)

*Thank you for your response*



colinmd said:


> It all comes down to what you want to compromise on (as with all vans), you can get want you want at 6m long, but IMO the smallest practical size van is a globecar 636SB like ours, from there on you can get bigger vans with more internal size to suit whatever you desire.



Gosh what a fabulous motorhome, looks absolutely wonderful and so practical and stylish, unfortunately (and please don't let him know I said this) hubbie would never get into the washroom!!!!!!  Dam and Blast (excuse me). 

Thank you so much for your help and advice, I really appreciate the time you have taken to respond and I absolutely love your motorhome it would suit me down to the ground, never mind.

Once again thank you so much and if you think of anything else please let me know.

Angela


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 9, 2015)

*Thank you for your response*



saxonborg said:


> We have recently acquired a Buerstner motorhome, we visited as many motorhome dealers as we could in our area to help us decide what was the right amount of room, the most convenient layout, and the level of equipment on the base vehicle and in the habitation area. It took us a long time but we got what we wanted eventually.



Hi and thank you so much for your response, it gives me hope, I think the most pressing matter is the (mistaken) belief that the motorhome for us is finite and if we find one that matches our needs we should purchase it before it is snapped up by someone else, this creates a pressure that gets in the way of making the right choice.  You mention that you took your time to get the right motorhome for you, how did you manage this, how did you deal with the need to get one right away and where did you get your patience from????

I have taken a look at the buerstner website and the motorhomes look fabulous, you must be so pleased that you have your motorhome and getting out and about in it, another point, how often do you get out and about????

Gosh thank you so much for responding to my post, we really appreciate the time you have taken to give us some much needed support and if you can think of anything else that would help us we would be so greatful.

Angela


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Aug 9, 2015)

We wanted the same as you and nearly bought one of these, but we wanted a rear garage so went for another make, but they are very well made and finished 

Fiat Laika Kreos 3009 2.8 JTD Motorhome for sale at Kent Motorhome Centre | United Kingdom | Gumtree


----------



## ScamperVan (Aug 9, 2015)

Dun Cruising said:


> Just taken a quick look at the link you sent and it seems to be in German which, unfortunately, I do not understand, however, I have taken a look at Brownhills website as they have one for sale and although it looks beautiful and just what we would want the drawback is the steps up to the bed as I am disabled and would find them to be a challenge, especially if I needed to get up in the night.
> 
> Any way I cannot thank you enough for taking the time and such care to help, we really appreciate this and if you have any other ideas or advice we would be so greatful to recieve it.
> 
> Angela



No worries, thought you'd be able to look at all the photos of the various models to see layouts etc.

Yeah, the beds do seem to be located over the garage in those which have them.

Finding THE motorhome can be difficult - we had two periods of searching for one, both times giving up because we were bewildered by the choices. By round three we were brave enough to actually buy one - helped by a visit to Newark Show which gave us a good idea of what we didn't want.

Hope you enjoy your time in the rented one and that it leads to successful and happy ownership


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 9, 2015)

Go to a big dealer with as many motorhomes as possible, and have a good look around until you see what layouts are best for you. Go away, have a think, and go back again for another look around. We like sitting in the evening with our glass of wine watching a DVD so the rear lounge suits us, but everyone is different. Only buy when you are sure of what you want. You are right that it is a big purchase and if you get something that doesn't suit your needs, you will never be happy and you probably won't use it.


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 9, 2015)

Sounds as though you are east Coast area SMC in newarke have a burstner Aviano that might suit 11plate minimal mileage it's a van we seriously considered at one stage and haven't ruled out completely but I would quite like to go back to a left hand drive so looking in that direction ,


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 9, 2015)

one thing to consider which is something which is causing us to rethink our choice (although we absolutely love our campervan and are out in it every spare minute we have):

as we are getting older, we are finding that once we have spent the day walking round exploring an area, followed by a drink and a meal, we want to go back to the van and relax. With our small campervan there is a double seat in the back which becomes the bed. However the seat itself is quite upright and not really big enough for 2 unless you are sitting bolt upright. Hubby tends to sit there, TV is then placed on top of sink/cooker unit and i am limited to the front passenger seat which can be rotated round to face him. The disadvantage of this being that a) i cant see the tv from there and b) when wilding we like to close the curtains across the cab  so no-one knows we are in the van (especially when inadvertantly parked in a ?dogging area), but this is not possible if i am sitting in the front seat. The reality is, we end up setting up the bed early, then trying to sit propped up on it against the rear window till our meal and drinks have settled! I have also been known to miss complete evenings due to getting into bed so early - theres something about the fresh air and lifestyle of wilding that knocks me out as soon as i get in a bed!!

Take your time and consider how much time you will be spending in the van, even if your intention is to only use it for sleeping in. you will be surprised how easy it is to park up on a seafront and just pop back to rest tired aching legs or get in out of a rain shower. We are now torn - we like the fact that our campervan is 'car' sized and therefore easy to park and drive. However we would love something that has caravan type seating in an L shape or 2 seats opposite one another where you can curl up a bit more. We spend hours checking out vans for sale on ebay etc and looking at the layouts and think we are fairly sure of what we are wanting now. Just need to go and earn some more pennies first !


----------



## pughed2 (Aug 13, 2015)

*new camper*

if you want economy, and tick your other needs, the extendable beds will configure to what you want, look at a trigano tribute pre 2007.................my 2003 2.3jtd deisel does 43 mpg driven carefully...........money saved all the way.............steve bristol


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 14, 2015)

*Gosh thanks so much*



ScamperVan said:


> No worries, thought you'd be able to look at all the photos of the various models to see layouts etc.
> 
> Yeah, the beds do seem to be located over the garage in those which have them.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your response and the valuable advice, we are finding it difficult to setttle, so far there have been 6 perfect motorhomes for us only to find another one even better than the one before.  We are off to the Lincolnshire Motorhome Show in September and like you we hope to gain some clarity by then.

My major problem is that I panic that if we do not buy the latest perfect home now it will be gone and we will have missed our opportunity, so waiting until September when I have seen the perfect one now is very difficult, however, there is no point until we have had our test drive in September and the Show is only a few days further on.

Thank you once again, you really are very helpful.

Angela:wave:


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 14, 2015)

It's a big purchase and reading the posts here are bound to make you impatient because we all love the lifestyle and are keen to promote it any chance we get! I can turn into a motorhome bore and clear a party in 30 seconds:lol-053:

But do take your time, I had a friend who was keen and she and her husband rented a van. Trying to save money (her husband is a bit frugal) he decided on the smallest and therefore cheapest van available. She hated being cramped, still refers to it as the tin coffin and they ended up using hotels on their trip because after driving in it, she couldn't bear to be in it any longer. The moral isn't just about size though; it's as I said a big purchase so you need to be sure it ticks the right boxes for you.

When you do get one, you are going to love it too, and there is a thread somewhere here about the essentials to buy/ pack that you will also find useful. We all have our favourite tips!


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 15, 2015)

*Again thank you so much*



Jo001 said:


> It's a big purchase and reading the posts here are bound to make you impatient because we all love the lifestyle and are keen to promote it any chance we get! I can turn into a motorhome bore and clear a party in 30 seconds:lol-053:
> 
> But do take your time, I had a friend who was keen and she and her husband rented a van. Trying to save money (her husband is a bit frugal) he decided on the smallest and therefore cheapest van available. She hated being cramped, still refers to it as the tin coffin and they ended up using hotels on their trip because after driving in it, she couldn't bear to be in it any longer. The moral isn't just about size though; it's as I said a big purchase so you need to be sure it ticks the right boxes for you.
> 
> When you do get one, you are going to love it too, and there is a thread somewhere here about the essentials to buy/ pack that you will also find useful. We all have our favourite tips!



Hi again

Thank you so much for all your help and advice, you can bore me anytime!!!!!

Angela


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi being a spanner man i would try and get some history on engine /running gear etc as a lot of mod engines have timing belt driven cam rather than the old chain push rod engines ,so ask when it was changed if ever,mileage and age are important.
Look at engine to see if it is clean in general and the oil is not like tar,make sure on startup there is no smoke and when the engine warms up ask for a drive to make sure theres no overheating probs.
Clutch pedal should start to bite about a quarter way up from floor,if its near the top its badly adjusted and will soon damage the release bearing  and its a box out job/this is important as a lot of folk ride the clutch or hold it down at t/lights which is a bad practice.
Then go through all the gears up & down the box, all should be smooth no crunches or whines.
Final bit look at tires and steering there should be no scuffing on tyre outer or inner edges and no uneven wear round tyres ,if the is this indicates worn shocks or tracking out due to kirbing,get a skilled person to look at it with you as more eyes the better,rose tinted glasses and all that,good luck happy wilding.:camper::wave:


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 16, 2015)

*Thank you so much*



trevskoda said:


> Hi being a spanner man i would try and get some history on engine /running gear etc as a lot of mod engines have timing belt driven cam rather than the old chain push rod engines ,so ask when it was changed if ever,mileage and age are important.
> Look at engine to see if it is clean in general and the oil is not like tar,make sure on startup there is no smoke and when the engine warms up ask for a drive to make sure theres no overheating probs.
> Clutch pedal should start to bite about a quarter way up from floor,if its near the top its badly adjusted and will soon damage the release bearing  and its a box out job/this is important as a lot of folk ride the clutch or hold it down at t/lights which is a bad practice.
> Then go through all the gears up & down the box, all should be smooth no crunches or whines.
> Final bit look at tires and steering there should be no scuffing on tyre outer or inner edges and no uneven wear round tyres ,if the is this indicates worn shocks or tracking out due to kirbing,get a skilled person to look at it with you as more eyes the better,rose tinted glasses and all that,good luck happy wilding.:camper::wave:



Hi and thank you so much for your fabulous response, really cannot get over how generous the people on this site are, you never fail to amaze me at how much time and care you all take to give help and very valuable advice, again a great big thank you!!!

After looking at many "perfect" motor homes we have finally chosen a Auto- Sleepers Winchcombe with a Mercedes engine, automatic and registered 2014, we saw it yesterday and fell in love, hubbie got a test drive and was totally smitten with how easy it was to manoeuver and control.  I do hope it will be ok as we are purchasing this privately and therefore do not have the comfort of a large company to rely on.  

I was wondering if you have any advice about what to check up on when purchasing a motorhome privately, and if you could help us with how to get road tax and what insurance is best.

I know I am being a little bit cheeky, however, if I don't ask I will never know and probably make mistakes.

Again thank you so much for your time and courtesy.

Angela
:help: :wave:


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 16, 2015)

*We think we may have found the right motorhome for us*



Jo001 said:


> Go to a big dealer with as many motorhomes as possible, and have a good look around until you see what layouts are best for you. Go away, have a think, and go back again for another look around. We like sitting in the evening with our glass of wine watching a DVD so the rear lounge suits us, but everyone is different. Only buy when you are sure of what you want. You are right that it is a big purchase and if you get something that doesn't suit your needs, you will never be happy and you probably won't use it.



Hi and good morning

I wanted to bring you up to date with our situation, yesterday we saw an Auto-sleepers Winchcombe 2014, Mercedes automatic and we both fell in love.  As we are purchasing this privately we wondered if you have any advice about how to check up on the vehicle, how to get a road fund licence and what is the best insurance?  

I do hope you don't mind my asking, I really do but if I am becoming a nuisance please just say, I would hate to take advantage of someone as kind as you have been.

Any way if you have any advice you would like to offer I would be very grateful.

Angela :wave:


----------



## Teutone (Aug 16, 2015)

if you buy private I would strongly suggest to pay the £20 for an HPI check to make sure there is no finance left.

BEFORE you buy it!

Have a read here https://www.hpicheck.com/?gclid=Cj0...F6kyuaTOHD_p4baj10X6LGvNwz4GTUcANYaAlOP8P8HAQ


----------



## mickymost (Oct 7, 2015)

Dun Cruising said:


> Hi and good morning
> 
> I wanted to bring you up to date with our situation, yesterday we saw an Auto-sleepers Winchcombe 2014, Mercedes automatic and we both fell in love.  As we are purchasing this privately we wondered if you have any advice about how to check up on the vehicle, how to get a road fund licence and what is the best insurance?
> 
> ...




Hi love your username so have you done Cruising for holidays and why do you find Motorhome camping better?Just curious as we have cruised before but are loving the way wild camping is an adventure every time we go on our holidays and even a short break seems like ages when out in the van.


regards Mike and Elaine


----------



## mickymost (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry just realised you haven't bought a van yet but have looked at a Autosleeper?so are you buying it? The question about cruising though was genuine so don't you want to cruise anymore i/e Duncruisin?

regards


----------



## QFour (Oct 7, 2015)

Hate these threads that just die .. No result .. No feedback .. No nothing .. No sign of the OP since 16th August .. What a pity ..

..


----------



## caledonia (Oct 7, 2015)

They must be getting the damp sorted on the autosleeper the bought. :scared:


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 7, 2015)

caledonia said:


> They must be getting the damp sorted on the autosleeper the bought. :scared:



I didn't think autosleeper had big damp issues


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 7, 2015)

Hope they ask why the 2014 is up for sale so quickly.


----------



## QFour (Oct 7, 2015)

Should have pointed him towards the SWIFT Range  ..  :danger:

Lots of bells and whistles .. Along with electrical gremlins, badly fitting trim, seat covers, square wheels on the microwave, water leaks, broken door stay and various other screws that fell out on our travels.

One of the features was the Aldi Heater under the bed. Bed got so hot you had to switch the heating off an hour before you went to bed and if you put it on in the morning you had to get up as it was just to hot.

..


----------



## QFour (Oct 7, 2015)

Pauljenny said:


> Hope they ask why the 2014 is up for sale so quickly.



It was probably built on a Friday Afternoon and finished off when it arrived at the Dealership ..

..


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 8, 2015)

QFour said:


> Should have pointed him towards the SWIFT Range  ..  :danger:
> 
> Lots of bells and whistles .. Along with electrical gremlins, badly fitting trim, seat covers, square wheels on the microwave, water leaks, broken door stay and various other screws that fell out on our travels.
> 
> ...



I must have been lucky with mine, apart from Swift changing the window seals which they did quickly with great customer service I have had no problems since buying new 2 years ago. I will certainly consider another Swift motorhome when I decide to change / upgrade. It's been a pleasure to own and is as good as the day I bought it.
i reckon they are no worse or better than all the other manufacturers including the 'be all and end all' Hymer.
A friend of a friend recently had a major damp issue on his 4 year old Hymer, £4,000 repair bill.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 8, 2015)

*Go to a Dealership near you*

Just have a good look round.
We visited 4 dealerships over a 1 year period.
Revisited our local one several times and eventually purchased a LUNAR Premier H622.
Also look on line and ebay for ideas prices etc

It suits us
1 Rear fixed bed (double)
2 Bathroom with fully self-contained shower
3 Kitchen and lounge/dining area nice and light and airy.
4 Swivel seats
5 good locker space
6 Low Profile
7 7m long

disadvantages
No garage for bikers but quite a good garage under the bed accessible  from inside or outside
Plenty of room for
Tables, chairs, windbreak, BBQ, suitcase, Power leads, hose, watering can, Tools etc

Do you plan to travel a lot...consider
Gasit or Gaslow
Solar panel 
Both can be added later but will incur a cost .

There is also an important consideration regarding width.
Our Lunar is quite wide Panel van conversions are narrower so a bit easier to manoeuvre/drive but less room inside

I agree with the suggestion that hiring is a good idea and suggest you "decide on a layout" and then try to hire a similar vehicle


----------

